# How To Keep Warm In The Rear Slide



## ranier1315 (Jan 4, 2008)

This week end I took the OB for a cold and wet camping trip. Everything was good til I loaded up to hit the sack. That's when the realization of the uninsulated slide hit my bottom!








I have figured out that the Metal spring mattress and the metal uninsulated floor of the slide pretty much transmit all of the cold right to who ever is sleeping on it.

I was wondering if anyone has a mod or a fix for this? The wife and I are thinking a tempurpedic mattress would help, but I don't want to spend the money on one of them if there is a cheaper/easier fix.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

I bought a 3-inch mattress topper, by Sealy, from Overstock.com and I love it. I'm toasty in the rear slide and we camp all winter.

Scott


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

A layer of Reflectix under the mattress will help some. Covering the windows also helps. Others have wrapped a tarp around the outside slide down the ground to prevent cold air from rushing past. The reality is that you don't have much if any insulation and you are sticking outside the box. A fan that slowly moves the warm air towards the back helps too. If you have hook up's an electric blanket can do wonders to pre-warm the bed. The problem with the memory foam/tempurpedic material is they seem to feel colder and when cold they are firmer.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

We also use a MemoryFoam Mattress Topper and are often too warm...unless we open the back window (or dump one of the dogs off ...and you can figure those odds for yourself!







)


----------



## HTQM (May 31, 2006)

We did the electric blanket trick (under the fitted sheet) during our last outing, temps were 27 degrees at night and we stayed toasty. Also did the same thing for the front bed, this allowed us to keep the heater set a little lower and save propane.

Side note, we had full hook-ups.

Hope this helps,
Dave


----------



## Piecemaker (Nov 15, 2007)

We bought a heated mattress pad at Walmart for about $45-.









We haven't had a chance to use it yet outside in the tt but plugged it in indoors and could feel the difference.

Hopefully it will be enough for those cooler nights.

Brian


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

If you are like we are and do not camp with hookups here are some other suggestions:

1. Refletix - it does help

2. Memory Foam topper - as said above, when it is cold, it does feel colder and firmer, but holds the heat in really well once it is warm.

3. Turn on the heater before you go to bed and pull back the covers. This takes the initial chill off.

4. We do have a generator and I travel with the rice filled neck warmer things - I throw two of those in the microwave for a couple minutes and then throw them under the covers.

5. Flannel Sheets

6. Down comforter

7. a 12 volt heated blanket - I have not invested in one of these yet, because all of the above makes it pretty comfy in the slide, but I have thought about adding one to my trailer - I figured I could turn it on for a few minutes before bed to take the chill off.

8. Snuggle!


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

No matter what we did, we were always cold (and hot) in that slide out. I had down blankets, memory foam etc, but if I was on the window side, the temperature just wasn't to my liking. We solved our problem. We got a different trailer! Sorry, man.

D


----------



## biga (Apr 17, 2006)

I second the down comforter. Flannel sheets will also make a difference. We like the air cold, but the bed warm, so we have a 12v fan installed to circulate the air in the slide. If we have hook ups, we use the electric blanket. If there are no hook ups, we take our sleeping bags rated to 0°. Toasty


----------



## prankster (Dec 20, 2007)

i dont have the style of trailer you guys are talking about but what if you removed the mattress and put down that blue or pink or white 2" styrofoam sheet(the stuff you can get at home depot for insulating house basments) then put the mattress back?or can you put it under the carpet? just a thought


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

OREGONCAMPIN said:


> If you are like we are and do not camp with hookups here are some other suggestions:
> 
> 1. Refletix - it does help
> 
> ...


All the above are excellent tips...
this may also help.
12V throw

One suggestion I have is to pull the mattress away from the back wall 
a few inches and a ceramic heater pointed in the direction of the slide.
This will allow heat to circulate around the mattress.
(If you have electric hook-ups)

If you plan on camping in colder weather more often find some thinner foam
insulation and cut it to fit the back wall. (pink or white 2" styrofoam sheet)

Good luck








MaeJae


----------



## wicandthing (Jul 11, 2005)

Anything that will cover the windows will provide some relief. Those windows get cold and transmit a lot of it into the camper.

Another suggestion is to sleep in a 20 degree sleeping bag or put two together to make a bigger bag. I camp in the mountains in a one-man tent with a 20 degree bag in the spring and fall and I can attest to their value.

Wic


----------



## CanadaCruizin (Jul 3, 2004)

We put 1/2" foam-mat things under the mattress. Similar to the exercise/yoga mats.


----------



## ranier1315 (Jan 4, 2008)

CanadaCruizin said:


> We put 1/2" foam-mat things under the mattress. Similar to the exercise/yoga mats.


How well did this work? I'm thinking of insulating the floor with some form of foam or padding.


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

MaeJae said:


> If you are like we are and do not camp with hookups here are some other suggestions:
> 
> 1. Refletix - it does help
> 
> ...


All the above are excellent tips...
this may also help.
12V throw

One suggestion I have is to pull the mattress away from the back wall 
a few inches and a ceramic heater pointed in the direction of the slide.
This will allow heat to circulate around the mattress.
(If you have electric hook-ups)

If you plan on camping in colder weather more often find some thinner foam
insulation and cut it to fit the back wall. (pink or white 2" styrofoam sheet)

Good luck








MaeJae
[/quote]

As said these are all excellent tips. I think if you had the matress topper and flannel sheets alone it might solve your problem. i can't believe the difference
with flannel sheets!


----------



## mom2countrykids (Sep 25, 2007)

How hard woud it be to take R-Board insulation and cut them to fit the windows. It would make it dark, which might not be a bad thing either. You could also put a piece under the mattress. When not in use I bet you could store them under the mattress.

I'm an idea person, it is up to someone else to make the ideas work. Yes, my DH is pretty good at taking my ideas and making workable solutions from them.


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

we replaced the mini blinds with lined curtains, slightly long. It helped. Then we did the king bed mod and wound up replacing the mattress with 5" foam. don't need to line the area underneath BC the foam insulates well. Also have the memory foam.

Flannel sheets sound really good. May have to get a set.


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

We put on a foam topper and flannel sheets and it was a big improvement. I think if the cold was still a problem I would try the relectix under the mattress. We've camped with temps in near 30 degrees and it's been fine.


----------



## jedmunson (Apr 14, 2006)

ranier1315 said:


> This week end I took the OB for a cold and wet camping trip. Everything was good til I loaded up to hit the sack. That's when the realization of the uninsulated slide hit my bottom!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


According to DH - 2 keep warm better than 1


----------



## CanadaCruizin (Jul 3, 2004)

ranier1315 said:


> We put 1/2" foam-mat things under the mattress. Similar to the exercise/yoga mats.


How well did this work? I'm thinking of insulating the floor with some form of foam or padding.
[/quote]

Hard to say. It definately isolates us from the cold bottom of the slideout. We also sleep in sleepingbags ontop of the mattress (makes for easier bed-making in the morning). We don't even know the pads are there, other than once and a while having to push the mattress back as it moves forward a bit during travel. Also makes for a great storage place for the mats.

It was also an inexpensive solution since we already had the mats.


----------



## mike elliott (Dec 17, 2007)

my wife just bought a fleece sheet set this stuff is craxy warm i ,ve been sleeping with just the top sheet over me(in the house not sure about the outback).


----------



## biga (Apr 17, 2006)

jedmunson said:


> According to DH - 2 keep warm better than 1


I think it also helps keep the bed warm if the 2 are "au natural"


----------



## CAMPING CRAZY (Oct 20, 2005)

Foam (looks like an egg crate) mattress pad works great and an electric blanket on top. Camped in the Smoky Mountains with temps in the mid to lower 20's and we were very comfortable. That is what we do in the Outback. We used a heated mattress pad when we camped in a pop-up camper and always stayed warm.

Sheila


----------



## malibutay (Sep 5, 2007)

added a 12v electric heater. I dont have a pic but i bought it at walmart and it fits perfectly in the shelf right above the bed. it also cycles so it keeps it an even temp in the box.


----------



## KMinton (Mar 7, 2007)

We've debated about getting a heated mattress pad. We already have the foam (that we had in the popup) and also a mattress topper. I think something would have to go if we got the heated mattress pad. We went camping the 1st weekend of January when the low was in the high 20's. We stayed warm with a good sleeping bag and cermaic heaters running. (No furnace because the regulator had gone out







) Note: we ran one of the ceramic heaters off an extension cord that ran directly to the post and the other off the camper electrical system.

If we don't get the heated mattress pad, I'm going to throw the heating pad in to get my feet warm.

You also have to understand that we like it cool when we sleep.

Kerri


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

ranier1315 said:


> This week end I took the OB for a cold and wet camping trip. Everything was good til I loaded up to hit the sack. That's when the realization of the uninsulated slide hit my bottom!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Get a small tent and sleep in that for a night. The bed will then seem warm!









You could also always just head south!









Seriously though, we have a matress topper and put on enough blankets for the weather... Of course we also keep our bedroom at home at ~63deg at night too, so I don't like it real warm...


----------



## ranier1315 (Jan 4, 2008)

Get a small tent and sleep in that for a night. The bed will then seem warm!









You could also always just head south!









Seriously though, we have a mattress topper and put on enough blankets for the weather... Of course we also keep our bedroom at home at ~63deg at night too, so I don't like it real warm...








[/quote]

Contrary to popular belief it does still get cold in the south.







The trip that I took last week end the temps when I woke up were in the teens. Atlanta was shut down for a "dusting" of snow cause no one down here knows how to drive in the snow.







Even though most of the people who live in Atlanta are from "the great white north!"









Thanks to everyone for their tips and hints. Were gonna give some of them a try. We'll let you know how things work out. I do think the "2 is better than 1" idea would work on most "southern" nights.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Here's what I did:

Stapled Reflectix insulation all over under the mattress and on sides of mattress area.
Added 2" memory foam pad on mattress
Changed out blinds with roller shades
Used space heater when cold outside, and ran small fan to circulate warm air into slide
Left slide curtain open
Made wife sleep by window. (HAHAHA!)
Double flannel sleeping bag for snuggling.

It all seemed to work pretty good, but in the end we traded the 25RSS for a 42' Park trailer. It's much warmer now.


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

ranier1315 said:


> This week end I took the OB for a cold and wet camping trip. Everything was good til I loaded up to hit the sack. That's when the realization of the uninsulated slide hit my bottom!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When we were in the pop-up, we put a sleeping bag under the mattress, and that helped a lot. We never needed in the back slide of ther 21RS though...but we did find that the flannel sheets worked wonders all around!

Bob


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I'd agree with another layer below the mattress. Also, if you can place a small barrier between you and the wall, then you won't touch it during the night...which is where you'll feel/loose the most heat.


----------



## Tonopah (Nov 17, 2007)

I use a Travasak over the mattress in my 25rss. I put the heat on pretty low on a cold night during a recent trip and my son, who was in the top bunk at the front of the trailer, really complained to too much heat. But it was pretty cool at my end of the trailer in the slide. I can see that this might be an on going problem.


----------



## ALASKA PFLOCK (Jun 24, 2007)

All these are great tips. Already using flanel sheets but may add mattres topper this spring when the snow melts. We like to head north to Denali (Mt McKinley) in mid May and I remember being quite cold up against the window. There was still some light snow fall and ice still on the river. But then again, that sure does beat being outside in a tent!


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Tonopah said:


> I use a Travasak over the mattress in my 25rss. I put the heat on pretty low on a cold night during a recent trip and my son, who was in the top bunk at the front of the trailer, really complained to too much heat. But it was pretty cool at my end of the trailer in the slide. I can see that this might be an on going problem.


I changed all the vent covers to the closing type. I close the vent in the bunkroom at night and that helps with that problem.


----------



## ProEdge (Mar 8, 2007)

On our 25rss, we put a ceramic heater on the dinette table at night and face it towards the rear slide bed..
Added flanel sheets, seems to work good for us..


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

We sleep in zero degree bags so cold is not usually a problem. A few things we have found:

1. DH is short on natural head insulation so he frequently sleeps with a stocking cap on for insulation against the wall.

2. I purchased some "husband pillows" for sitting against to read in the slide. I line them up against the window. Makes a nice back rest and great insulation.

3. The absolute best thing we did was get rid of the mini blinds. I made lined curtains out of the heaviest material I could find. Then installed velcro all the way around the window so it seals tight when closed.

4. Last summer wally world sold a battery powered rechargable fan that works well on low to pull warm air into the bunk.

I've thought about putting the mattress topper under the mattress. Never tried it though. I like the idea of the foam board.


----------



## INXS (Jan 29, 2007)

http://store.summitracing.com/partdetail.a...mp;autoview=sku

Check out this link....... one of these under the mattress== problem solved.......


----------



## KenKat (Oct 26, 2006)

We not only noticed the cold on that slide out, but we had mold growing on the blankets that were tucked in (touching the outside walls). <We had been in a humid area, on the gulf & it was chilly too> Here's our solution:

Under the mattress we put in 1/2" foam insulation board. On top of the mattress we put a 3" foam top (mostly for comfort). We do use flannel sheets in the cold months also (as someone else mentioned). One other trick I have (since I get the window side), because I have 2 pillows - I usually prop one against the window to take the cold air hit (and I don't). So, when I'm in the middle of a raging hot flash....not too far down the night....I grab that wonderfully cold pillow for a refreshing cool down;-)

Happy, warm camping!


----------



## daslobo777 (Mar 24, 2007)

I think we are one of the few that use the propane and heater even with full hookups. That was one of the big selling reasons of us getting a tt was the fact now we have ducted heat and no heaters taking up space. The mattress doesn't seem to bother us either. We camped in Sedona last Thanksgiving and other camper's pipes were freezing and cracking outside, but we were okay. Fall and winter, I throw extra blanket on all the beds and then summer I take them off and store at the house. We don't find we use proprane that quickly to not want to use it. The heat kicking on and off at night doesn't bother us as I guess you get used to it. We used to hear all kinds of things sleeping in a tent. Cristy


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

I thought about this last time it came up but have never really needed to do it but I may yet. In my 25rss the hot water heater is under the dinette seat closest to the slide out. I thought about getting some radiant floor heater tubing and fasten it to the floor under the mattress, insulate it, install a t-stat, install a small 12volt pump and plumb it with quick connects to the water heater. It would help heat the trailer and solve the problem altogethere. I haven't done it because we haven't needed it but I think it would work just fine. Kirk


----------



## KosinTrouble (Jul 18, 2005)

Because the wife was the one sleeping against the window/wall of the rear slide she was always cold. I always had to have my feet hang out over the table a little (6'4"). I was po'd about being uncomfortable and she was upset being cold.

So I created a 16" overhang along the edge, and instead of sleeping the normal way in it, I turned it into a king and sleep length wise (feet on the overhang).

The cold issue went away, now that she isnt pressed up against the wall anymore, we have way more room. she says she isnt as cold although when its -5ish(C sorry Canadian boy here) her head gets a bit chilly but thats all.

Kos


----------



## daslobo777 (Mar 24, 2007)

KosinTrouble said:


> Because the wife was the one sleeping against the window/wall of the rear slide she was always cold. I always had to have my feet hang out over the table a little (6'4"). I was po'd about being uncomfortable and she was upset being cold.
> 
> So I created a 16" overhang along the edge, and instead of sleeping the normal way in it, I turned it into a king and sleep length wise (feet on the overhang).
> 
> ...


How did you do this Kos? Do you have any pics?

Cristy


----------



## KosinTrouble (Jul 18, 2005)

I dont have any pics, but I can probably get some together. Used some idea's from other people on here doing mine.
I use a braket system that fold down tables use in the outbacks. Angel the table up then click it into place and fold down the leg.

I have the one piece of the bracket along the edge of the slide out (screwed into the wood). Have the other piece on the 3/4inch plywood edge so when it "clips" into place it is flush from the slide out to the plywood. The wife then put some padding on the wood to make it equal to the mattres on the bed and put cloth on it and stapled it to the wood.

Bought window/patio door sliding lock kit. Put a piece of rubber on the one end of it. and use it as a leg, has a hinge on the one end so I can fold it up or down depending on if i am putting it away or putting it up.

When I am not using it, i slide the piece of plywood under the mattres and no on is the wiser, or throw it up on one of the bunks. Like I said, I will try to get some pics this weekend if it ever stops raining and i get my sump-pump fixed.

Kos



daslobo777 said:


> Because the wife was the one sleeping against the window/wall of the rear slide she was always cold. I always had to have my feet hang out over the table a little (6'4"). I was po'd about being uncomfortable and she was upset being cold.
> 
> So I created a 16" overhang along the edge, and instead of sleeping the normal way in it, I turned it into a king and sleep length wise (feet on the overhang).
> 
> ...


How did you do this Kos? Do you have any pics?

Cristy
[/quote]


----------

